# what do you feed a raw fed sick dog?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I know that feeding a bland diet (boiled chicken with rice or pasta or cottage cheese) is recommended for sick dogs but when your dog dosn't get grains what do you give them. Max is not really eating, its been 3 days now, he is drinking water, I have managed to give him some boiled chicken in broth but he is not too interested in that either. He has stopped the trembling/shaking.

I am not sure if it is just his stomach bothering him or something else (bone or chicken foot) that scratched his throat.

he vommited this morning, the boiled chicken and broth, with some grass and I guess what looks like deer poop....can't get him to eat real food but he will eat deer poop (gross dog)


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

What about the 95% canned Wellness foods? Duke switches to those and back without problem and they're definitely smelly so I think he'd be interested.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Not eating for 3 whole days would kinda worry me. Has he been seen by a doctor? Or at least some x-rays on the throat and stomach.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it's time for him to see a vet unless he has already......what are all of his symptoms?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have spoken to his gastro specialist twice, He put him on flagyl and pepcid, he told me not to be to concerned about him not eating, 48 hour fast is not unusual for a gastric dog. I just hate to see him not eat much. I have gotten him to eat a little bit of boiled chicken and rice, he ate some yesterday once and he ate some this evening, I didn't let him eat any grass on our walk or deer poop so hopefully he will not vomit this up in the AM. 

I know he has IBD/gastritis and sometimes he gets little flair ups but not this much. He seems much better tonight, I plan on speaking to the vet again on Monday with another update. I wasn't sure what kind of bland things to give him, I don't want to flare him up more, all the other time he has had these big ones he was on kibble and not raw....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chicken trimmed of most skin and excess fat is what's considered a "bland" PMR diet, something lean like either chicken or turkey necks. I would give some of those a shot.....

Keep us posted!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We do skinless chicken and liver broth for tummy issues. Once he is better I would give some
tripe in every meal if he has tummy problems.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advise, I took him to the ER vet this morning because he was throwing up alot late last night..they kept him, it seems it is not his stomach it is his kidneys... (I am crying my eyes out while typing this) his bloodwork came back with crazy levels of phosphurus, calcium, his platlets are very lows, but his red blood cells are very high. (I think this is what she said) they are doing an ultra sound in the morning, his xrays looked fine except his kidneys looked small, she told me if they can get him turned around he should be ok, but if not the out come is not good. He had his last bloodwork down in feb. with his last bought like this, no kidney issues showed up then.... did I do something wrong when I was raw feeding him, to much of something, not enough of something, some of the supplements I have given him.... I can't believe he is this sick that he could possibly not make it, I can't bear the thought of losing my big lug.


----------



## marcymiller (Jan 10, 2012)

I hv no input. My dig is sick too. He's always been gastric. I came here looking for info about a pmr bland diet and came across your thread. I hope he's recovered!!! I can't imagine what you must have been going through! Update?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have no advice. I just want to say that I'm so sorry you and your boy are going through this, and I hope and pray that he will okay, back home and well very soon! Don't beat yourself up. I very much doubt you did/didn't do something to make him sick, although I totally understand the need to understand/place blame when the furkids get sick .... only too well do I understand. Just focus on taking care of yourself and taking care of Max when he's back home with you.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Nana52 said:


> I have no advice. I just want to say that I'm so sorry you and your boy are going through this, and I hope and pray that he will okay, back home and well very soon! Don't beat yourself up. I very much doubt you did/didn't do something to make him sick, although I totally understand the need to understand/place blame when the furkids get sick .... only too well do I understand. Just focus on taking care of yourself and taking care of Max when he's back home with you.



Thank you, but unfortunatly max didn't survive his sickness, he passed the day after this was posted.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh no :frown:

I'm very sorry for your loss, it's never an easy thing but I hope, with time, you begin to heal.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.(sending hugs your way) Could the vet figure out what caused it?


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. I didn't even notice the date of the post was from September! Probably just brought it all back up for you. My bad!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Nana52 said:


> I'm so very sorry. I didn't even notice the date of the post was from September! Probably just brought it all back up for you. My bad!


Its okay, there are so many things that bring it all back.... there isn't a day that goes by that he is not on my mind and in my heart, I havn't got to that place yet where I don't cry when I think of him.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

RiverRun said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.(sending hugs your way) Could the vet figure out what caused it?


No one seems to know why, probably what pains me the most, him being so young and no answers.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Rvent said:


> No one seems to know why, probably what pains me the most, him being so young and no answers.


I am so sorry for your loss, can only imagine how hard it is to loose a kid and a best friend. Do you think the diet had anything to do with it? You said the bloodwork showed high levels of phosporus and calcium? What supplements were you giving? Do you have any other dogs and are you still feeding them raw?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, can only imagine how hard it is to loose a kid and a best friend. Do you think the diet had anything to do with it? You said the bloodwork showed high levels of phosporus and calcium? What supplements were you giving? Do you have any other dogs and are you still feeding them raw?


I thought all kinds of things at first, diet, revolution, anaplasmosis....you name it I have questioned it. I have gone back and read my previous post, I think that is what they told me was very high...I was listening but not sure I really heard them correctly I was so upset. They didn't really get to many supplements and it was never on a regular basis, mostly fish oil. I do have 2 other dogs both are 12 and they all started raw at the same time, I put him on raw because he was having issues and it seem to be the only thing that helped, for a while. Both Babs and Macy have had full blood work ups since that time and both are fine. he had been to 2 specialist and to my regular vet, he had a full blood work up in Feb every thing was good, he had all kinds of test as well nothing ever should up, he was never out of my sight, my back yard has a fenced in portion for potty, he always walked with me, and I would have noticed some one near the fenced in yard so poisons are out of the question, what ever it was is a mystery.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Rvent said:


> Its okay, there are so many things that bring it all back.... there isn't a day that goes by that he is not on my mind and in my heart, I havn't got to that place yet where I don't cry when I think of him.


Believe me, I understand. I've lost 3 in the past 6 years; I have a LOT of weepy days! I'm having a particularly rough time right now; the last one, Hannah Grace, was the week before Christmas last year. 

I'm thinking of taking up raising cactus instead of dogs. The cactus will probably die too, but I don't think I'd be all that upset about it ....


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Rvent said:


> I thought all kinds of things at first, diet, revolution, anaplasmosis....you name it I have questioned it. I have gone back and read my previous post, I think that is what they told me was very high...I was listening but not sure I really heard them correctly I was so upset. They didn't really get to many supplements and it was never on a regular basis, mostly fish oil. I do have 2 other dogs both are 12 and they all started raw at the same time, I put him on raw because he was having issues and it seem to be the only thing that helped, for a while. Both Babs and Macy have had full blood work ups since that time and both are fine. he had been to 2 specialist and to my regular vet, he had a full blood work up in Feb every thing was good, he had all kinds of test as well nothing ever should up, he was never out of my sight, my back yard has a fenced in portion for potty, he always walked with me, and I would have noticed some one near the fenced in yard so poisons are out of the question, what ever it was is a mystery.


Mine is also on raw - I love this dog so much I swear I'll risk my life for him. I believe I'm doing the best I can for him, but sometimes still have doubts about the diet - especially when friends and family start criticizing. I suppose all we can do is continue to do what we feel is best. Things like this happen all the time. Maybe it was just his time to go.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> Mine is also on raw - I love this dog so much I swear I'll risk my life for him. I believe I'm doing the best I can for him, but sometimes still have doubts about the diet - especially when friends and family start criticizing. I suppose all we can do is continue to do what we feel is best. Things like this happen all the time. Maybe it was just his time to go.


My husband criticizes & bitches about the raw diet, have only met one vet that likes raw, I worry a lot myself sometimes if I am doing what is best, but all the meds and prescription diets never stop Max from having bloody diarrhea for days, or wanting to eat when he first started being sick, I see that my two 12 year olds have become healthier and have the energy of 5 year olds, so I don't know, it is what it is and I will never know, the only thing i know is he is gone and i miss him terribly

By the way you GS is beautiful


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Rvent-
I am just now seeing this. I am so very sorry for your loss. It is never easy to say goodbye to our furkids, but I can't even imagine how heartbreaking it is to loose one young and with no answers. Sending my thoughts and prayers your way....


----------

